# PVC trimboards with integrated J-channel



## cumak (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone have experience using either of these products:

- CertainTeed "J-Pocket" PVC trim
http://www.certainteed.com/resources/902.pdf
(pages 2 or 3, bottom)

- Harvey J-channel casing
http://www.harveybp.com/pro/docs/Harvey-PVC-Millwork-Sell-Sheet.pdf
(top row, center)

We are going to have vinyl siding installed soon and at the moment we have new windows with no exterior trim. I'd prefer to use something like this rather than surrounding regular trim with standard J-channel. However, I'm not convinced either of these are good solutions.

The Harvey casing has a true "channel", so I could see that working properly. However, I saw the Harvey in person and it has a plastic appearance, not natural looking like Azek. Also, Harvey won't sell direct to home owners.

The CertainTeed looks better in person but with the "notched" edge rather than a channel I don't see how it would direct water around the window as a J-channel should. Particularly on the head casing, wouldn't that notch just pull water towards the sheathing and under the vinyl? Am I missing something?

Finally, if the CertainTeed is an acceptable solution, is there any reason why I couldn't buy 5/4 x 4 Azek and cut the notch myself on a table saw? Azek is more readily available, and presumably less expensive.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can notch the pvc your self but your right the top should be closed off with a drip cap to prevent water intrusion,so you will need a j channel to recive the bottom edge of the siding there


----------



## alt2mn (Dec 26, 2016)

Did you ended up using the Certainteed j pocket pvc trim? My contractor used them I have the same concern about where water are directed. All I can see after the window trims (existing replacement window with new vinyl siding) are mitered cut of J pocket all around the window and nothing but viny siding cut to the edge. 4 windows and 2 on the left has vinyl siding utility trim at the bottom but it can be moved up and down, like it is not even nailed and the vinyl siding is cut 1/4" from the end of j pocket. I don't know what's underneath the actual window trim - old wood removed and new trim added but the house wrap and foam that was around house before the siding went on. the other 2 windows are pvc trimmed the same way, but vinyl siding are cut to the edge of the windows trim. seems like 2 different style and probably done by 2 different people. The reason the house was siding because I have 2 windows leaking around into house because flashing was not done correctly and caused major rot. That is ONE thing I want to prevent is the water drain AWAY from the vinyl and not behind it.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Alt2mn: see the photo. It's a copy from somebody's post. The side j channel goes over the bottom siding and it is 98% drainage to outside. 
But even the vinyl manufacturer (big name) says put a flashing under the windows that just overlaps the bottom course. This handles drops but not big rains. This is the dark side of vinyl siding - that unless time is put in for extra measures, water drains into behind the siding. The attached photo is that extra measure somebody thought up. It is not in the big name manufacturer manual. The house wrap is supposed to handle the drainage, supposed to disperse over the wrap and dry out by itself. Looks like yours is the same. Can't do much at this point. But do not caulk them. 
Thank you, however, for the photos. They convinced me not to use ready made trims.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i have used them once.. it was very problematic for correct flashing details... the product i used called for keeping the siding back 2 1/2" from the windows and doors then the trim is installed afterwords... they spec'd a trough style cap flashing which redircts water to the sides of the window which goes against everything carpenters have done for over 100 years which is to direct the water back out onto the face of the window or siding.. we had 3 leaks on one house using the specd method... we tore it all off on those windows and flashed them the conventional way and no issue


----------

